# The new truck is home. Now I have to pay for it.



## Oldtimer (Jan 3, 2013)

But I love the thing. Pushes snow like a dozer, unbelievable. The E-locker in the rear does wonders.

View attachment 271258

View attachment 271259

View attachment 271260

View attachment 271261


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks Great!!! Congrats!!

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mtrees (Jan 3, 2013)

I run a Ford dealership, you will be very pleased. congratulations


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 3, 2013)

E-lockers are great. Except for people who don't know how to use them. 

Nice truck! Well, except for the stock tires.


----------



## sgt7546 (Jan 3, 2013)

Awesome truck, like all equipment treat it right. My next truck will be a Super Duty, and since I see that MTrees is in my state, I kinda think I know which way I'll spend my money.


----------



## mtrees (Jan 3, 2013)

sgt7546 said:


> Awesome truck, like all equipment treat it right. My next truck will be a Super Duty, and since I see that MTrees is in my state, I kinda think I know which way I'll spend my money.



I will take special care of any AS members.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 3, 2013)

Looks like a real nice truck.
I'm just glad those payments are yours instead of mine. But I guess that means I'll have to keep driving my old wreck. 

Andy


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 3, 2013)

What happened to your 7.3 Old Timer? Like the gas engine?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 4, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> What happened to your 7.3 Old Timer? Like the gas engine?



I still have the F550, this is her forever home.

The 6.2 in the new rig is unbelievable. If you ever drove a a Ford 5.4 and thought it was weak (it was) try one of these. 385 hp 405 fpt. Sounds like a GT mustang at full tilt. And I saw as high as 19 mpg on the ride home...granted, it was 40 mph in 6th gear on a slight down grade...but it held 19 for almost a mile. It averages 11.5 mpg on level ground @ 55 with the 1000 pound plow on. The pic of the 18 mpg was @ 45 mph on level ground. BIG difference with added speed.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice truck, I like my Boss plow due to the ease of hookup and the fact I have no brackets hanging off the front.


----------



## dumbarky (Jan 4, 2013)

*I too have one your gonna like it.*

My new company truck is the same F250. Plain jane vinyl seats, rubber floor, crank windows, manual doors, regular cab, long bed the way real trucks should be. The 6.2 liter engine is super stout and wait till you load her down and push the tow haul button. The automatic transmission works in tow/haul like a jake brake. Mine is 4x4 and the electric posi/loc engage rear is sweet too. The worst thing about these trucks is they have cheapo tires from the factory. I work on the gravel roads alot and I have 6000 miles on the tires and they are chunked out all ready. But I will say haven't had any flats yet. My truck gets about 10.9 miles per gallon but I idle alot and do alot of stop and start driving. Usually loaded and rarely over 40 miles per hour. Enjoy


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 6, 2013)

Bout a year ago they bought a new leftover '11 F250 SD 4x4 with a utility box for my service truck at work, love it! The 6.2 is strong, makes that 3-4 ton truck scoot right down the road when ya stand on it! I'm diggin the e lock diff and the auto/manual hubs. Shoulda got the power windows though, even at 6'4" it's all I can do to reach over and work the passenger window crank! My dad just bought a new 350 cab n chassis with the 6.2, he is a die hard V10 guy. They have a 99 350 with 335k on the original, untouched V10 and auto trans! Ford Tough baby! Now, if Ford would only pull their heads outta their rears and go with an inline diesel engine, give this high tech v8 crap a rest!! JMO


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, I am really happy with this truck so far. I averaged 14 MPG today with the 9.5' fisher V plow on...around 50 mph. And yes, the 6.2 is plenty powerful. Very happy.


----------



## jrcat (May 12, 2013)

I didnt see this thread before. Nice truck Oldtimer.


----------

